
The First Banner Ad ran 25 years ago today - Anon84
http://thefirstbannerad.com/
======
ksaj
Somehow this doesn't give me the warm and fuzzies. Either way, I do hope they
eventually include the first animated banner ad - the first advancement to
out-annoy the <BLINK> tag.

There should also be an article on banner blindness - the automatic self-
censoring of banners that causes people to sometimes miss information that is
actually of interest to them because their brain blocks that area of the
screen as likely containing only extraneous / useless / annoying information,
thus skipping it entirely and as quickly as possible.

